# How long does it take for fur to grow back?



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

My rat Edgar recently got surgery, and the vet insisted I keep the cone on...well I took it off a few days early because he is healed up. But there is a ring of bare skin around his handsome little neck. Poor thing.

How long does it take for ratty fur to grow back in?

Thanks Everyone,
Grace + Edgar


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh poor little bugger..I assume this wasn't shaved but was worn off by the cone 

Rat fur growing back is an odd beast. A rat shaved for surgery and a week later, part of it has grown back almost normally the rest is still shaved BUT it can be in funny little patches...takes time, a few weeks at least.


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes it was the cone... 
I guess we will be waiting for it to grow in for a while. However, now he has a new problem, he is itching the area like crazy and has made his skin raw. I'm going to post a topic because I took some pictures of it.


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Daisy's been the victim of barbering a couple times around the neck; I've found that the fur grows back really quickly - although it wasn't really that bad. If you're worried about infection etc, you can get some cream from the vet - the stuff we had was actually eyedrops for cats/dogs, but basically pure antibiotics, and worked really well. Pretty sure it didn't taste too great either, so it prevented re-bites. 

edit: it's called Fucithalmic vet, but I don't know if it's available everywhere.


----------

